# Dog Rehoming centres are a frickin joke



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive have been turned down point blank for any dog at two rehoming centres. And another one has said only older dogs, why - because i live in an apartment.

Its large, i own it, we have a courtyard and parks close by. The dog will be with someone 24/7, i have a good job and a decent income so can easily afford it. It will be insured and loved like no tomorrow. 4 walks a day ...

What more can i do, but no because of the word apartment they wont!!!!!!

Rant over sorry, anyone know of any young staffies in need of a loving home pm me.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

This is why there are so many staffs, or any dogs at all, looking for new homes.

Surely an apartment is better than being put to sleep?

As long as the dog has it's walks and the attention and love of a good owner that is all that should count.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

saxon said:


> This is why there are so many staffs, or any dogs at all, looking for new homes.
> 
> Surely an apartment is better than being put to sleep?
> 
> As long as the dog has it's walks and the attention and love of a good owner that is all that should count.


Im really irritated, its a nice large apartment not a pokey flat or something. My flatmate works from home so the dog will literally never be alone. Easily get 4 walks a day - its so frustrating!

I dont want to buy a staff only because I dont want to line the pockets of people when there are so many of this breed in rescue centres.

What do I do eh?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Snap. Same situation here. Refused by so many cause I live in a flat, and ignored by numerous others without the courtesy to even reply to me.

Honestly don't know how regular decent people are supposed to get a dog from a rescue when they don't assess individual people and cases.

Are you able to travel at all? Hope rescue in Wales and Four Paws Rescue in wales all were fine with me. Hope have lots of staffies in at the moment, and they are all assessed using foster homes 

Good luck in your search, I hope one of them realises that flats are not some sort of death sentence!!

Anna


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> Snap. Same situation here. Refused by so many cause I live in a flat, and ignored by numerous others without the courtesy to even reply to me.
> 
> Honestly don't know how regular decent people are supposed to get a dog from a rescue when they don't assess individual people and cases.
> 
> ...


Hi Anna

I know i felt like id said i touch children when i said i liv in a flat, the attitude just shifted.

No menaing to sound harsh but some of the people in the home didnt look too trusting, then theres me in my work suit standing out like a sore thumb.

Im fine with travel I will look online now, thanks


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

PM'd you with a link, but computer is being a bit wierd so dont know if you got it.

Send picture in my sig try them, I know the woman who runs it and all she really asks is for you go go see the dog before hand, So would be travelling.

( D-A-S-H )

Ive helped that rescue for just over 2 years near enough.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Oopps got confused with which forum i was on then, i dont have a link in my sig haha Home - D-A-S-H Dogs & Animal Safe Haven


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> PM'd you with a link, but computer is being a bit wierd so dont know if you got it.
> 
> Send picture in my sig try them, I know the woman who runs it and all she really asks is for you go go see the dog before hand, So would be travelling.
> 
> ...


Cheers I have emailed them :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

what rescues are you trying? in my experience it tends to be the bigger rescues (rspca, dogs trust ect) that are more unmoveable in there requirements, smaller ones tend to be more flexable, and dont treat you like you should kiss there feet because they've let you walk through the door :whistling2:

would you consider private rehoming? ie the many dogs that end up on preloved and the like with a 'free to good home' ad title?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Funnily enough the dogs trust were fantastic with us, they were more than happy to try and find us a dog, but since we needed one who was good with cats, we were never successful with them. But I can't fault them for trying to help! 

The ones I had most trouble with were breed specific rescues. One of them was so rude to me that I wouldn't consider them again even if I met their standards in the future. I find it hard to get them to listen to you as in individual rather than picking out the bad bits and disregarding you without hearing your side. I think there was only one large general breed rescue who refused me on the basis of the flat, the smaller ones I was refused by was due to them not being close enough for a home check.

Large Breed Dog Rescue were fab too and Northern Rose Boxer Rescue were another two who were fine with flats.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a good response recently from Oldies Club when I was checking requirements re my having a small baby and potentially getting a dog once we've moved (also a flat with a park two minutes away, but we don't have the room here!). I've seen dogs that are only a few years old on there and they have plenty of staffies.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> what rescues are you trying? in my experience it tends to be the bigger rescues (rspca, dogs trust ect) that are more unmoveable in there requirements, smaller ones tend to be more flexable, and dont treat you like you should kiss there feet because they've let you walk through the door :whistling2:
> 
> would you consider private rehoming? ie the many dogs that end up on preloved and the like with a 'free to good home' ad title?


Yeah it was Birmingham dogs home and an independant, Dogs Trust said only an older dog. The RSPCA im trying tomorrow. 
One really nice lady at an independant is helping me but she hasnt got any staffs in only large dogs.



biohazard156 said:


> Funnily enough the dogs trust were fantastic with us, they were more than happy to try and find us a dog, but since we needed one who was good with cats, we were never successful with them. But I can't fault them for trying to help!
> 
> The ones I had most trouble with were breed specific rescues. One of them was so rude to me that I wouldn't consider them again even if I met their standards in the future. I find it hard to get them to listen to you as in individual rather than picking out the bad bits and disregarding you without hearing your side. I think there was only one large general breed rescue who refused me on the basis of the flat, the smaller ones I was refused by was due to them not being close enough for a home check.
> 
> Large Breed Dog Rescue were fab too and Northern Rose Boxer Rescue were another two who were fine with flats.


I emailed all the staffie rescues i could find on the web. None have got back to me yet but i only did it this week and last in fairness. 

I may visit dogs trust and when im face to face they maybe more leanient


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you looked on here too <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

PresqueVu said:


> I had a good response recently from Oldies Club when I was checking requirements re my having a small baby and potentially getting a dog once we've moved (also a flat with a park two minutes away, but we don't have the room here!). I've seen dogs that are only a few years old on there and they have plenty of staffies.





Shell195 said:


> Have you looked on here too <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


Dogs are a bit too old for me on there. Selfish reason i want to be able to trust the dog and know it inside out.

I will keep an eye on both though - thanks guys


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

We got turned away from the larger places because of our age of all things! me and my OH 21 and he works full time, we also have our own house, yet we didn't stand a chance, as we were looking to rehome a staffy as well


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a friend who wanted to rescue and the centre said that she had to fill out a form giving them loads of info about you and then they would find the right dog for her, she could then come meet it and make sure teh dog was happy, then she could take it home, she had no choice in the type of dog age size nothing. I thought that was really harsh. When I get a dog I want to be able to choose my dog, I would much rather rescue but I have known so many people have so many issues, I'm not sure it's really worth the waste of time. it's such a shame, ther are so many people that want to give a home to a rescue animal and can't because the rescue centres are stuck up there own bum and think there better than you, I know it's not all of them but a fair few now days are  such a shame. good luck finding your perfect dog : victory:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

my work mate got messed about a bit so he ended up buying a pup instead..


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Please have a look at Friends Of The Animals

They currently have Yoda, Hettie, Margo and Angela looking for a home
(I so want Margo)

Message Board - Our Dogs Looking For Homes


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

i do like rehomeing from rescues, but in the past at one particular dog shelter we had a very bad experience, we went to see a dog we were very intereted in (you had to book appointments to meet the dogs) several times filled in all the adoption forms and got the all clear and we were going to get her the next weekend while we went to get everything for her, then next morning after we got the all clear they rang us up and said that they had given her away to another family. They rang us before the center was open so they obviously knew we couldnt have the dog. We were so upset.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Please have a look at Friends Of The Animals
> 
> They currently have Yoda, Hettie, Margo and Angela looking for a home
> (I so want Margo)
> ...


Are you affiliated? I actually LOVE Margo


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I work for the RSPCA Llys Nini animal shelter..
Yes for many of the cruelty cases and dogs that have not really had the best start in life then the rules are there for good reason. 
My problem is that they do not bend at all when the situation would clearly be perfectly fine!
I do find this very distressing for the member of public and I hate hearing the "no" from the boss over the radio when I ask!
what can we do eh!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> I work for the RSPCA Llys Nini animal shelter..
> Yes for many of the cruelty cases and dogs that have not really had the best start in life then the rules are there for good reason.
> My problem is that they do not bend at all when the situation would clearly be perfectly fine!
> I do find this very distressing for the member of public and I hate hearing the "no" from the boss over the radio when I ask!
> what can we do eh!


Whats the RSPCA's stance? I was planning to visit tomorrow


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

skimsa said:


> Whats the RSPCA's stance? I was planning to visit tomorrow


Sorry what do you mean? I will be honest Llys Nini isnt owned by them but im paid by them.. I am unsure if the general procedure is the same all round.

The request that you either own your own home or have permission from the owner in letter.
That you have an enclosed (own) garden with a fence high enough for the said dog (usually 6ft).
That you work no more that 6 hours a day (usually less with regards to distructive and stressed dogs). 
That you will not be leaving for a holiday for the next 6 months. 
Whether or not your current animals are suited and get on. 
And whether the dog is suitable for the family in regards children and their ages. 
....
I think thats it..
And then they do a home check


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Sorry what do you mean? I will be honest Llys Nini isnt owned by them but im paid by them.. I am unsure if the general procedure is the same all round.
> 
> The request that you either own your own home or have permission from the owner in letter.
> That you have an enclosed (own) garden with a fence high enough for the said dog (usually 6ft).
> ...


I match all criteria except for having an apartment, just dont want to get there then get turned away for that fact alone.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Are you affiliated? I actually LOVE Margo


I foster for them.

If you contact them tell them Aly told you to : ) There a very lovely bunch of ladies.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

I vote for Margo :flrt:

I'll come with you and i'll get Angela! Squeeeeeeeaaaal!! 
(seriously..i'll come with you!!)
They are gorgeous girls.. I wonder if they rehome to folk really far away.. hmmmmm...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Martha what a fab network of people on that site. I love the wonky dog section:flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

You should join Shell, The more the merrier on there, and they are really lovely ladies. Who yes, do take in allot of very poorly wonky dogs, mainly ex puppy farm or dogs left at the vets due to the owners not being able to afford to treat them.

I have two of there doggies now : )


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

You shouldnt struggle to find a staffy in need of a home unfortunately. Look on the message boards in petshops I always see people giving poor staffs away on there.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> You should join Shell, The more the merrier on there, and they are really lovely ladies. Who yes, do take in allot of very poorly wonky dogs, mainly ex puppy farm or dogs left at the vets due to the owners not being able to afford to treat them.
> 
> I have two of there doggies now : )


 



Im just waiting to be approved to join:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

kimdj86 said:


> I had a friend who wanted to rescue and the centre said that she had to fill out a form giving them loads of info about you and then they would find the right dog for her, she could then come meet it and make sure teh dog was happy, then she could take it home, she had no choice in the type of dog age size nothing. I thought that was really harsh. When I get a dog I want to be able to choose my dog, I would much rather rescue but I have known so many people have so many issues, I'm not sure it's really worth the waste of time. it's such a shame, ther are so many people that want to give a home to a rescue animal and can't because the rescue centres are stuck up there own bum and think there better than you, I know it's not all of them but a fair few now days are  such a shame. good luck finding your perfect dog : victory:



I work at a Greyhound re-homing kennel. We find out all we can about the people who want to adopt & then match the dog(s) to their situation. The reason for this is because by doing this there is a greater chance that the dog will stay in that home as it will be suitable for them & won't be returned as they can't cope with it :2thumb:. It's no good a family with young children (under 5 years) coming & falling in love with an absolute nut case who is never still as it will be knocking the kids over all the time), so we would show them dogs that are calm & less likely to knock the children over :2thumb:. So i hope now you can see the homing centres point in that they want what is best for their dogs so match the dogs to the people. We have some really lovely dogs that people would fall in love with should they see them but they won't be suitable & last thing we want is them to go to a home only to be returned a week or so later as the new owners can't cope with them :devil: (some will need to go to experienced people who know how to handle "keen" Greyhounds).


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

corny girl said:


> I work at a Greyhound re-homing kennel. We find out all we can about the people who want to adopt & then match the dog(s) to their situation. The reason for this is because by doing this there is a greater chance that the dog will stay in that home as it will be suitable for them & won't be returned as they can't cope with it :2thumb:. It's no good a family with young children (under 5 years) coming & falling in love with an absolute nut case who is never still as it will be knocking the kids over all the time), so we would show them dogs that are calm & less likely to knock the children over :2thumb:. So i hope now you can see the homing centres point in that they want what is best for their dogs so match the dogs to the people. We have some really lovely dogs that people would fall in love with should they see them but they won't be suitable & last thing we want is them to go to a home only to be returned a week or so later as the new owners can't cope with them :devil: (some will need to go to experienced people who know how to handle "keen" Greyhounds).


I absolutly understand the need to tailor the dog to the home, i actually had a rescue greyhound when i lived at home. What i find frustrating is to be a perfect match apart from being off ground level - its really ignorant and unsustainable in a country where most building are going up as we cant go out.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

skimsa said:


> I absolutly understand the need to tailor the dog to the home, i actually had a rescue greyhound when i lived at home. What i find frustrating is to be a perfect match apart from being off ground level - its really ignorant and unsustainable in a country where most building are going up as we cant go out.



We have actually homed quite a few to people in flats, so long as the people understand the needs of the dog & when it needs to go out this isn't a problem. I do think some of the "big name" homing centres have too strict policies when it comes to re-homing & then wonder why the public is in uproar because they have lots of dogs pts because they say they can't home them :bash:. We have also homed to people who work full time, these people have neighbours/friends who will come & let the dog out at lunchtime or they employ one of the many people who offer a dog walking service :no1:.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

its like this with a lot of animals. tag ' rescue' have over 50 birds from budgies to macaws

my friend moved into a house and they have 12 aviries in thier garden and they are in mint conditon with all nest boxes and indoor sheds. and she went to tag and they said that its not suitable!!! how stupid. i know several others who have offred to re home thier birds but no one has been ' sucsessfull' so they going to keep them thier all thier lifes!!!! poor things.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I totally agree that some do go over the top.
The rescue where we got ours from is the complete opposite, couple of quick questions, put your deposit down, collect & pay a week later!
That, I think, is too lax but, to be fair, they have a non destruction policy and do sterling work rescuing all dogs so I'm more than happy to support them.

In contrast, other centres seem to want to know your fathers shoe size before you're even considered on an application. There just needs to be a healthy balance...

Good luck with your search :2thumb:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

i wanted a rescue but couldnt get one so i just went out yesterday ans spent 2 grand on a bulldog hes amazin!! ill get some pics up later : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ooh need piccies!
i so want another bully, hows he bred?

i had one recently for a long weekend with a view to adopting him, but he wasnt suitable to live here.
and i live 20 minutes too far from the rescue kennels to adopt one through rescue,
so i`ll be saving up for the next zillion years:bash:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

bollocklegs said:


> i wanted a rescue but couldnt get one so i just went out yesterday ans spent 2 grand on a bulldog hes amazin!! ill get some pics up later : victory:


 
Shame..

I know of two females in rescue in Wales looking for homes.

And as I have said before, sometimes people shouldnt own dogs because there not suitable to. We have all seen what happens when dogs fall into the wrong/unsuitable hands.
So rescues do need rules and regulations.
Some are stricter than others.
But when you work in rescue, understand the sheer turnover of dogs needing to come in and be rehomed, Lack of funding, lack of man power and the real need to make sure that when you rehome a dog your rehoming it to a permenant forever home. You do understand why those rules and regs are there. Even if it does seem unfair to some...

I personally wouldnt pass a homecheck by most large rescues.
I can't take all of my dogs in a car to meet a dog in rescue.
I can't have a strange person walk into my home to do a HC and meet all of my dogs.
I can't have a strange dog walk straight into my home into my dogs.

I have two dogs with behavioural issues, one from being seriously abused, one from medical issues and a brain injury. Two are puppy farm dogs and are very nervy/barky around strangers. And two of them don't do cars. They all need to be properly introduced to a new dogs, some over a longer period of time. But I have the time and space to be able to do that.

But yet every dog in my home is a rescue dog. Thanks to the people I now foster for, who very kindly allowed me to home my last two dogs, Because they know of me, they understand my set up and my dogs.

And there are other rescues out there who are like this.


----------



## lunavn (Mar 1, 2011)

I have to agree dog rehoming centres are a joke most of the time me and my partner went to battersea to try and get a doggie friend but were refused because im a veterinary nurse!!!!! work that out lol x


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

the same happened to me and my missus just over 5 years ago, we have a two bed house and at the time we only had one child.

we went to the home once a week to walk a dog we became very attatched to, she was a staffy and around 7-8 years old with no teeth, and perfect with our kid. so we decided to try and home her with us.

everything was going ok, and then the woman from the centre came to give us a home visit, anyway our home was fine...7 foot wall around the back garden and some fields about 100 meters from our house....the woman was asking the questions we expected and we had a answer for all of them.

then a couple of weeks later we heard back from the centre saying they were not going to be re-homing a dog with us.

we were very sad, as we got to know the dog really well. not long after that we decided to buy one from a private seller a staffy x collie (she is funny looking lol), and my little tammy is treated like a queen, with regular walks around valis vale woods and longleat, cley hill..

i am sure there wouldnt be many dogs in rescue centres if they acually re-homed a few, they probably only keep hold of them so they can reap the charity money to keep the place open!


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

bollocklegs said:


> i wanted a rescue but couldnt get one so i just went out yesterday ans spent 2 grand on a bulldog hes amazin!! ill get some pics up later : victory:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

bollocklegs said:


> image


this is the little lad and his mate buddy:flrt:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

bollocklegs said:


> this is the little lad and his mate buddy:flrt:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

bollocklegs said:


> image


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a brindle and white :gasp: look at his little fat chicken legs. i wants him :flrt:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> a brindle and white :gasp: look at his little fat chicken legs. i wants him :flrt:


i know hes great isnt he ! im in love :flrt:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

I remember reading in newspaper that the RSPCA would not refuse to help/work with anyone homeless !(which is fab) and one in york where re homed a greyhound to a guy i know in rather small appartment because they were convinced hed make super owner(and he did) keep trying different areas,also leave your details as waiting for staffie as if they get too full they may re consider, good luck x


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

All sorted now put a deposit on a stunning little girl


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

:O That staffies so cute! 

What you calling her?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

she looks like a Mavis :gasp:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Noo, she needs something more glamorous haha


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no-one ever lets me name their dogs :bash: cant think why :whistling2:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not even begin to start commenting on this.... I will be on a rant for ages!! Lol. But this is exactly why I will not even concider rescues. I know they have to protect the animal because they have ha a bad start in life and want a nice loving forever home but seriously the attitude of some of them. 

I know someone who wanted a rescue dog who had a dog already and long story short RSPCA turn up and take the dog they had already away because of the rescue!! 

Anyway said I wasn't gonna comment haha!! Last thing, a rescue is exactly that, a rescue, my personal opinion is that a rescue should be more about taking on the animal for the long term rather than such an emphasis on taking them in and rehoming them.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

here re my suggestions for what its worth.

Dolly
Peggy
Lois
Molly (Moll)
Nell
Ginny

Winnie (as in Winnie wag tail)


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I'm not even begin to start commenting on this.... I will be on a rant for ages!! Lol. But this is exactly why I will not even concider rescues. I know they have to protect the animal because they have ha a bad start in life and want a nice loving forever home but seriously the attitude of some of them.
> 
> I know someone who wanted a rescue dog who had a dog already and long story short RSPCA turn up and take the dog they had already away because of the rescue!!
> 
> Anyway said I wasn't gonna comment haha!! Last thing, a rescue is exactly that, a rescue, my personal opinion is that a rescue should be more about taking on the animal for the long term rather than such an emphasis on taking them in and rehoming them.


Yup, it should be the bl**dy puppy breeders who insist you fill out reams of paperwork, do home checks etc, then maybe the rescue sanctuary's wouldn't be so full.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> here re my suggestions for what its worth.
> 
> Dolly
> Peggy
> ...


Thanks for the ideas guys. She comes from a lovely family environment with the mom being the family pet and the dad being the next door neighbours. Mom is lovely and very short which is perfect, she looks exactly like mom but has a bigger head just like her dad whos head is massive.

Shes going to be a spoilt daddys girl so i need a slightly chavey lesbian name (ive decided shes a lesbian).

I like Kayla, so her full name will be Kayla-Jane.

What do you think???


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

chardonnay!!!

:blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

or Lola

like from the tranny in the song by the kinks 

perfect!


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

skimsa said:


> Ive have been turned down point blank for any dog at two rehoming centres. And another one has said only older dogs, why - because i live in an apartment.
> 
> Its large, i own it, we have a courtyard and parks close by. The dog will be with someone 24/7, i have a good job and a decent income so can easily afford it. It will be insured and loved like no tomorrow. 4 walks a day ...
> 
> ...


try a site called PRELOVED. lots of staffs from time to time wanted a good loving home


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

just came across this, did you manage to find yourself a wee staffy??


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> just came across this, did you manage to find yourself a wee staffy??


Yeah look back at the previous page and that will be my little girl


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ah very cute :no1:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

She is gorgeous :2thumb:.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> ah very cute :no1:





corny girl said:


> She is gorgeous :2thumb:.


Thanks guys, off to see her again today then im dropping a blanket off on friday so it will smell like mom and the other pups. The breeders going to be sick of me


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Aww, enjoy her mate and I knew you'd come up with a better name than mavis haha


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wots wrong with mavis? mabel? edna? or colin? kevin? for boys?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

she`s avery cutepuppy, loving the white toeses


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

Pounddogs Rescue | Facebook



if any one else is interested in rehoming....


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

:flrt: She is lovely !!!!! 

Staffies are fantastic dogs, enjoy her she really is beautiful.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Aww, enjoy her mate and I knew you'd come up with a better name than mavis haha


I like it though my friends dont but tough, you will have to take us out in the mini.


pigglywiggly said:


> wots wrong with mavis? mabel? edna? or colin? kevin? for boys?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> she`s avery cutepuppy, loving the white toeses


I love the white bits too, she has an amazing almost Tiger like pattern on her spine too - very rodesian ridgeback


Tds79 said:


> :flrt: She is lovely !!!!!
> 
> Staffies are fantastic dogs, enjoy her she really is beautiful.


Thank you i will, shes so calm and just always wants cuddles - cant wait to get her home :flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

skimsa said:


> I like it though my friends dont but tough, you will have to take us out in the mini.


woop woop, will be in the ride of her life in such a luxury car!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

I know of a lady who re-homes staffies from pounds, She does a home check of course but may accept you, she looks at the owner more than the home, providing they can provide the basic needs, PM me if u want more info ill see if i can help but i know she has many in foster homes needing forever homes!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

go back a page or two, skimsa has reserved a red staffy pup.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> I know of a lady who re-homes staffies from pounds, She does a home check of course but may accept you, she looks at the owner more than the home, providing they can provide the basic needs, PM me if u want more info ill see if i can help but i know she has many in foster homes needing forever homes!





pigglywiggly said:


> go back a page or two, skimsa has reserved a red staffy pup.


Thanks for the info, i have seen the little girl of my dreams though.

Im off tomorrow to buy all her stuff from Pets at Home :2thumb:

God i cant wait for the 10th, you all best get ready for photos


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I want to come see her when you get her!


----------

